# Worried: 175bpm at 12 weeks.



## cheyne3

Hi there,

I've been listening to my baby's heartbeat on my hand-held doppler for a few minutes every day for the past month. It is always there, chugging away.

But I started to get concerned a few weeks ago because after it peaked at 180bpm during week 9-10 it didn't really fall as it is supposed to. I am now 12 weeks and the heartbeat is still always in the 170's. But I've read it should be between 120-160.

I am now so worried that when I go to my scan in a week they will say that it stopped growing at week 10 but the heartbeat or placenta is still beating away.

If anyone has a hand-held doppler and is about 12 or 13 weeks and also has a fetal heartbeat in the 170's I would love to hear from you. It would be very reassuring to know that not every baby falls within the 'normal' range. If you've already had your dating scan, all went well, and yet you still have a fetal heart rate in the 170's this would really help put my mind at rest.

Thanks xx


----------



## nickyXjayno

175 is normal hun, if it were like 200 that would be odd.

Also placenta has same heart rate as ours as it's our heart that's pushing the blood to it, so a high heart rate heard has nothing to do with placenta :).
Are you counting the beats yourself or is the doppler saying it?
I really wouldn't rely on doppler hun :).


----------



## sophusx

Wow that is early to be hearing the babies heart beat on a doppler! 
I agree with 'nicky' I really wouldn't rely on the doppler anyway if you are worried ask your midwife, have you had your 12 week scan and midwife appointment?

xx


----------



## ellie27

I have heard anything 110-180 is perfectly normal throughout pregnancy.

I have used a doppler in both my pregnancies.

With my first baby hb was always 165-180 every time I used it and I stopped using it around 20wks when I started feeling movements.

Everything sounds perfect to me - oh, and they say the higher bpm it may be more likely to be a girl!! It worked for me!


----------



## cheyne3

Hi there, thank you all for the reassurance and advice. I have a hand-held Sonoline B Fetal Doppler (3 megahertz) which gives the BPM on the screen so I don't have to count it myself. I'm 12 weeks pregnant but my dating scan appointment is a week away yet. I've been lucky to be able to hear the heartbeat since 8+6. I've read in lots of places that a heartbeat over 160 is normal 'when the baby is very active' e.g. if you've just eaten. But my baby's heartbeat is ALWAYS over 160 - hence my getting a bit concerned...Sophusx I think its a good idea you've given to ask the midwife to check it for me herself. Perhaps my moniter isn't as good as hers. 
Ellie27 I hope you're right - I'd love a little girl.


----------



## nickyXjayno

lol sorry to be bearer of bad news but I'm having a boy and he has a high heart rate so may not be a girl ;).

I been using my doppler from 11 weeks also, not sure when heart rate is supposed to slow?
My baby is still quite high but midwife is happy with it.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hun, that's completely normal :hugs: My mw told me between 110 and 180 is normal and said even then that that's not gospel as it can be under the 110 and over the 180. My mum says my hb was ALWAYS over 165, which is why she was convinced I was a girl because of the old wives tale. 

You can count the heart rate yourself without looking at the screen, I do that with mine sometimes to check the monitor is correct. Get a timer and time how many beats you can count in ten seconds. Then times that by 6. So if you hear 30 in 10 seconds, you'd multiply 30 by 6 and that will be your bpm :)

But it's normal hun as I was told anything between 110 and 180 is normal.


----------



## CatherineK

A rate in the 170s is completely normal at 12 weeks. The rate will slow down very gradually over time. My son's was always that high in the first tri/beginning of the second.


----------



## catcatcat

Im 15 wks and my babys hb is always without fail 169 bpm ive had dating scan and all is fine x


----------



## Poppeteer

My daughters heart rate was always in the 170's.... And she's a happy healthy 2 year old now.

This pregnancy baby's heart rate has been around 130.... I knew it'd be a boy and it was confirmed at our scan! I just think you're having a girl :winkwink:


----------



## loz

i have the sonoline b pocket doppler, i got babys hb today at 170bpm , dont worry about it you wouldnt of known about it if you didnt have one, my babys hb is high when its awake kicking away x


----------



## clio

I had a scan at 13 weeks and the hb was 165. I've read anywhere between 120 and 180 is normal. I have read 160 as the upper limit at times, but dismissed it because so many women's scans disproved it.


----------



## FarmGirl1212

Hi there!

When I first went in at 6 weeks the hb was 117 for me. At 10 weeks it had jumped to 165! Five weeks later it was down to 156 and just last Monday it was down to 152. My doctor explained to me (because I was worried sick!) that as the pregnancy progresses, her heart rate should slow gradually until birth and then it should remain steady. Thus far I haven't had any issues (tap wood) so I wouldn't worry. 

If you are a worrier though, like me, calling your doctor/midwife may not hurt. That little extra confidence from a medical professional always helps me!


----------

